# McCollugh Mac 3227 Trimmer



## frostmonkey (May 17, 2005)

My Neighbour recently gave me a McCollugh Mac 3227 trimmer. he wasn't able to get it running.I was able to get it running by disassembling the Carbsome what and cleaning it with carb cleaner, how evertoday whenI tried to start it again it wouldn't start,so again I did the samething and it ran.I would like to get a rebuild kit for the carb but have no Idea where to look for one, I found a link to a carb site on here but was unable to find the correct carb any other suggestions


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Old Mac parts are hard to find. I know of no good source for them. There are some "universal" carb kits available that should work that you can find at your local small engine parts shop.


----------

